

"The only man who has ever visited Dune" has passed away - davi
http://www.bpib.com/illustra3/Schoenherr/Draft.html

======
davi
A little more: [http://ianschoenherr.blogspot.com/2010/04/john-
schoenherr-19...](http://ianschoenherr.blogspot.com/2010/04/john-
schoenherr-1935-2010.html),
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/2010/04/08/in-
memory-...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/2010/04/08/in-memory-of-
the-great-bear-of-locktown/)

